# Ventrilo problem - Unable to connect to server



## Phonix56

Hey,

I'm currently using Ventrilo 3.0.1, I use it to communicate on various online games. However, I've recently tried connecting to a server and have been stuck on the following screen:










It shows the message: 'MSG: Contacting server.' constantly, even after pressing connect. I've tried disconnecting and reconnecting, not working.
I've tried changing the compatability to Windows 2000 (currently on Windows XP Home Edition), not working.

I'm on a steady internet connection, yet it won't connect. I haven't tried any lower versions, as I've had trouble finding them (I found one, had a trojan...).

So, I was wondering if anyone could suggest anything I could do to get it working? Or if anyone could post a TRUSTWORTHY lower version, then I could post back with results.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can assist me with this problem


----------



## randomuser83

Have you tried a complete un-install and re-install of the software? I had a similar issue with vent and that cured what ailed me.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

The server your trying to connect to may of changed some settings like Port or IP. Have you check to see if your settings match their current sever settings.


----------



## Phonix56

I've tried re-installing, it hasn't made a difference though.

The server I am connecting to has the correct details, I've checked.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## stephenmcaulife

Bump....


I have the exact same problem.

Its definately not my firewall, and its not my router cos my brother can connect to it.

Please pelase please, anyone have the solution?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Go to this folder C:\Documents and Settings\*Account_Name*\Application Data\Ventrilo 
and delete everything.
This will reset all of the configs. Even if you uninstall Vent these files/folders still remain.


----------



## Phonix56

I couldn't find 'Application Data' within those subfolders.


----------



## koala

To see the hidden Application Data folder, open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab, and select '*Show hidden files and folders*'.


----------



## Phonix56

Alright, I've deleted the contents of the Ventrilo folder within Application Data, tried to reconnect to Ventrilo, but it's still stuck on 'Contacting server'.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Do you have Norton or Zone Alarm installed by any chance?


----------



## Phonix56

Nope, my firewall is Comodo Firewall Pro, I have AVG Anti-Virus Free (latest version) as well as SpywareGuard, SnoopFree Privacy Shield 1.0.7 and Spybot: Search & Destroy.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

No wonder Vent has a hard time connecting. You really dont need that much protection. 
All i have is Avast and windows firewall. Try using Avast. (Home edition is Free requires u to reg with valid e-mail)
Set a restore point and uninstall everything, reboot and install Avast (Also activate Windows Firewall) then register and reboot if required. Once Avast is upto-date try connection to Vent.
You dont have to do this but this way your system uses far less resources and is still just as safe as Avast has all what you have got in-built.


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

Sorry to butt in.....

I do have to disagree strongly with any suggestion to uninstall the security software listed by Phonix56. Spywareguard and SnoopFree merely sit in the background and use minimal resources. Spybot is an on-demand scanner - i.e. it won't use resources until you initiate a scan. None of these are likely to affect a connection to a server- they have never prevented me from reaching anywhere online. Of course, using so little protection is a matter of personal choice, but I seriously would not recommend it.

I don't use Ventrilo but I did some searching and found these

http://www.ventrilo.com/faq.php
http://www.instantventrilo.com/support/ventrilo-server-unable-connect.php
http://forums.thatcomputerguy.us/index.php?showtopic=22662
https://www.voice1.us/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=35


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Thats ok Glaswegian, it was just a suggestion. I have however had problems with AVG blocking stuff trying to access the net. And so i switched to Avast.


----------



## Glaswegian

Aus_Karlos said:


> Thats ok Glaswegian, it was just a suggestion. I have however had problems with AVG blocking stuff trying to access the net. And so i switched to Avast.


 I appreciate that AK - I just have a shiver when folks say they have no protection...:grin:


----------



## msmatt7

I was having the exact same problem getting vent to connect to any sever.. after many re-install's and manual registry removal I found that even with Comodo Firewall disabled it the service was still blocking vent. 
After uninstalling the firewall it works fine.. so must be a bug they havn't fixed yet.


----------



## PhantomYoda

I have been having the exact same problem. It will cycle through the connection process. It shows the server is there, attempts to connect, hangs for a second, then restarts the connection process.

The server info has not changed, nor has anything on my system since it used to work. I used to be able to leave it up and eventually it would connect, now it's not doing anything and attempts to connect so many times i end up getting banned for connection attempts.


----------



## bluetrevian

Fellas,

I've been experiencing the same problem and haven't yet found a solution.

Running *Windows XP x64*, *AVG Anti-Virus*, *Windows Firewall*, and *Ventrilo 3.0.5 x64*.

The home network is connected to a AT&T *2wire 3800HGV-B Gateway* for U-verse service. The host machine is configured as DMZ and a manual exception has been made in the Windows Firewall to accommodate Ventrilo.

(Attached is the screenshot confirming all this)

When the 'Connect' button is pressed the application simply does not connect or work with the Ventrilo server.

Laptop here in the house works splendidly, so that _should_ eliminate the need to check the rest of the home network and very specifically points to an application / configuration on this particular host as the culprit.

Ping, Tracert, and Telnet work fine--and I've even gone through the trouble of disabling QoS, Auto-negotiation, and Power Management features as per the Ventrilo FAQ (http://www.ventrilo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35567)

Any help would be appreciated and I will post more as soon as I have a solution


----------



## bluetrevian

bluetrevian said:


> Fellas,
> 
> I've been experiencing the same problem and haven't yet found a solution.
> 
> Running *Windows XP x64*, *AVG Anti-Virus*, *Windows Firewall*, and *Ventrilo 3.0.5 x64*.
> 
> The home network is connected to a AT&T *2wire 3800HGV-B Gateway* for U-verse service. The host machine is configured as DMZ and a manual exception has been made in the Windows Firewall to accommodate Ventrilo.
> 
> (Attached is the screenshot confirming all this)
> 
> When the 'Connect' button is pressed the application simply does not connect or work with the Ventrilo server.
> 
> Laptop here in the house works splendidly, so that _should_ eliminate the need to check the rest of the home network and very specifically points to an application / configuration on this particular host as the culprit.
> 
> Ping, Tracert, and Telnet work fine--and I've even gone through the trouble of disabling QoS, Auto-negotiation, and Power Management features as per the Ventrilo FAQ (http://www.ventrilo.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35567)
> 
> Any help would be appreciated and I will post more as soon as I have a solution


Turns out this is 100% a problem with the Windows Firewall. I sugguest everyone switch to Comodo and give is a whirl. Thanks,

http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/free-internet-security.php


----------



## Psychosis

Could there be a problem of the Ventrilo version if it hasn't been discussed here already? Are you sure the server you are trying to connect uses the appropriate version of Ventrilo you are using?

Eg: Your server could be old and your vent might be of the latter version or vice versa.


----------



## BladeEdge

Howdy, I have the same problem as the first poster. I've tried all the solutions here and none of them seem to work for me.

I can connect to any other ventrilo server except for one and it's the only one I'm trying to get to. The server is up to date with the latest ventrilo, my client is up to date, and the information I'm putting in is correct.

The only other thing I can think of is that my school (I'm in college using campus internet) has randomly blocked it for some reason or another (reason being, I do not know). I don't want to think this is the problem but I'm running out of possible causes. I sent in an email to get both the IP and Port unblocked for my machine but this hasn't solved the problem either.


----------



## Kam21

Bump.

Been having the same problem. Ventrilo used to work fine about a year ago, same machine, same connection. But now it goes through the process of connecting and just spits me back out.

The info I entered is correct, firewall is down, etc. Everything should be working ok, but it's not. It recognizes the server fine, but absolutely refuses to connect to ANY server at all.

Halp


----------



## Catfather

Same problem here, I'm running windows 7 and I've noticed in the past that if I'm playing a game and i try to connect to a server, I'm unable to it replies saying "Contacting Server" for all of my servers, and I'm talking to people who are currently on the server... I use to be able to fix this by just exiting the game then connecting to vent but, as of late that has stopped working..


Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## darkar

So I'm having trouble loging into vent too but itsn't Phonix56's prob...but I don't know where to post ... so here is my Problem:
When I go to login to vent (with one of my two users) one can't connect b/c :
"You have been kicked from the server. Duplicate IP's are not allowed on your account."
one user has no duplicate user IPs under the User editor .... any suggestions??


----------



## Jason09

darkar said:


> So I'm having trouble loging into vent too but itsn't Phonix56's prob...but I don't know where to post ... so here is my Problem:
> When I go to login to vent (with one of my two users) one can't connect b/c :
> "You have been kicked from the server. Duplicate IP's are not allowed on your account."
> one user has no duplicate user IPs under the User editor .... any suggestions??


With NAT (the firewall on routers), a router takes a public IP address obtained by the ISP and breaks it down into a different subnet. Each computer has its own private, internal IP address, but unless you have two modems, all the computers will have the same public IP address. If two computers have the same private IP address, then neither computer would be able to access the Internet. That leads me to believe the error message you are receiving is because the public IP address is the same for both user accounts.


----------



## Mythryndyr

Hello, yes i have been having the same problems with my new server that i installed on my own web server ( not on a pc ).
But, something I have not seen anyone in this discussion mention yet..., is wether they have had other ppls try to conect to the same server and if it works for them or not.
I Have, and it does not work for other ppls either, so im sorry to but in too.. but I really don't think that this has anything to do with users PC's or there sercurity software/fire wall/operating systems but is more a server/client software problem. My web server administrator is part of a leading hosting and web design inovations crew that has been at it for over 10 yrs, he has been though everythign and the port settings etc, when u do a test via the vent website status page it shows the server is up and running etc etc, yet still just refuses to connect for anyone... not just I.... No mater what we have tried. 
http://www.ventrilo.com/status.php?hostname=78.129.178.158&port=3784 
OR
http://www.ventrilo.com/status.php?hostname=Fellowship-Guild.com&port=3784

Try them for yourselfs and see if any of you ppls can connect to it.. ?


----------



## Mythryndyr

oh , one more thing, I and all the other ppls that have tried to conect to my server can and have conect to many otehr vent severs, just not this one. so if anything, its the server software, not the client.. and that is also more proof that it has nothign to do with clients pcs/security/firewall setups...


----------



## simpsfn023

Try putting in the IP for the vent server instead of the host name, worked for me. 

Good Luck!


----------



## ancientsgal

I am having a similar problem. I can connect to my ventrillo server on my windows pc. however I am unable to connect to it on my mac laptop. I have tried all suggested solutions. I have eliminated firewalls on the mac and router. uninstalled (as much as possible, does not seem to be a complete un-install), tried different servers and test servers successfully. still unable to contact desired server. i would like to try the IP address, can anyone tell me how I can find out the IP address for my vent. server?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

If you are running it on the Windows PC (or off the Mac), you need to find out the port and then you can connect to it by using your external IP as the Hostname and the port for the port.

You can find out your external IP by using the below site.

What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------

